# glock 26 or S&W m&p compact



## hogrider (Mar 15, 2007)

I want to buy one today cant make up my mind. Any input my ccw gun is a H&K uspc 40 want something smaller.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, glad you're here! New guy buys cigars. :smt033 

I deleted your duplicate post.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I 'd take the glock 26 over the mp any day.I have looked at the mp and it 
was one of the pistols I was looking at when I purchased my glock.I still like 
SW99 line better than the mp line.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

I hate it when I ask people a question "A or B..." and they answer "C!!!" ... 

I'd get a P99

Between those two... I'd say I'd get an MP

I hate glocks, don't know why. I just dislike them. I have a poor opinion, don't know why I'm even posting haha. ... lonely I guess *sniff sniff*


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

For me, it just doesn't get better than the Glock 26.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Guess which one Im gonna tell you to go with... :mrgreen: 

In all seriousness though, I bought the M&Pc cause I liked the looks of it, I like the fact that it had an ambi mag release and slide lock, also because it just "fit" my hand, and thats probably the most important thing. I bought it without shooting it, and I do not regret it at all. Im more than happy with the gun, and out of the 3 guns I own, I carry the M&Pc the most. 

Ive shot the G26 before and didnt really care for it too much. Im sure its a good gun, just not for me.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Here is a shocker for you. I would go with the M&P9c. Reasons, compact, accessory rail, 12+1, black coated stainless steel, ambidextrous slide catch, quick change mag release, interchangeable back straps, light weight, accurate, visual loaded chamber indicator, and all this backed up by a lifetime warranty. Some will say there aren't a lot of accessories for it yet, but that is quickly changing, and it does not have a long track record yet infancies on Yet.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Try them both to see what fits and shoots right.

Personally, I'd go for either the Glock 26/27.


----------



## The Lone Haranguer (Jan 26, 2007)

I had a Glock 27 and didn't care for the way it felt or shot. I have a M&P 9C and like it much better. It is a little larger than the mini-Glock but still very compact, certainly smaller than your present gun.


----------



## monsterdawg725 (Nov 16, 2006)

of the choises you give id take the g26 anyday as that is what ive been carrying up till this week when i got my xdsc but the 26 is still easier to conceal with just a tshirt on over shorts for me because the grip is shorter on the 26 even with a pearce grip extinsion on the mag.


----------

